# Waste Water Tank Tracker EKS SE



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Continuing from last post etc when i pressed the button for the waste tank level it just showed red, how do you know when the waste tank is full?

and

on the fresh water tank the book says it has five levels empty 1/4 1/2 3/4 full but when i press th button for the fresh water level 4 amber lights and 2 green ones lit up does this 3/4 full

the good thing was i got the telly to work and corrie was brilliant with surrond sound, and dvd worked mamma mia never looked so good.

i am sure that it will all work out one day!

regards

Keith


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

The waste water tank lets you know it's full by a 1hz bleep. By an amazing coincidence this always seems to be at around 4 in the morning. It doesn't give a progressive display on the LED's
With your water display as discribed yes you are about 3/4 full or 1/4 empty depending on your level of optimism.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

hi

thanks for the advice

i will be back with more dont worry

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

hi

thanks for the advice

i will be back with more dont worry

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

thought it was solved but its not, the tubing my pond shop sells is too big for the waste pipe extention.

£8+ seems a lot to pay autotrail site

where have you got yours from?

keith


----------

